
Microsoft finally gives AppGet developer the credit he deserves - theBashShell
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/2/21277863/microsoft-winget-windows-package-manager-appget-response-credit-comment
======
merricksb
Discussed yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23377992](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23377992)

------
tixocloud
I would hope that Keivan would be well compensated especially since they
directly reached out in the first place. Credit in a Readme portion is the
very least that he deserves. Even if the Microsoft team was only lightly
influenced, the way to build a strong developer relationship community is to
acknowledge someone else's expertise through proper compensation (monetary or
otherwise). Besides, Microsoft can afford it!

~~~
dilap
It's always hard to know how much to generalize from the general HN sentiment,
but...

For a company that seems to be trying really hard to win back the hearts of
devs, it seems like a no-brainer to have a policy in situations such as this
to give $$$ to the dev. Take it out of the marketing budget.

------
leetrout
> More specifically, we failed to live up to this with Keivan and AppGet. This
> was the last thing that we wanted.

Bullshit.

Hopefully Keivan not commenting means he’s going to get more than just credit
in a README and whatever it is doesn’t get locked under an NDA.

~~~
nitinreddy88
How can you come to conclusion that He's looking for some compensation?

~~~
pavel_lishin
Probably from his blog post, where he was promised a job, which typically
comes with some.

[https://keivan.io/the-day-appget-died/](https://keivan.io/the-day-appget-
died/)

------
there_the_and
_[deleted]_

~~~
toyg
You’re not just helping MS, you’re helping millions (billions?) of their users
- people who cannot afford the time (Linux) or luxury (Apple) of alternatives.

Think of a world without Firefox for Windows.

------
Ciantic
Thing that bothers me in this is that Microsoft made the effort to fly Keivan
to the Redmond for interviews and meetings. Why do that? Apple sherlocks it's
developer base all the time, and they give very little if none of the credit
to original authors of the idea.

By flying the Keivan to the Redmond they gave him false hope of something, and
wasted his time. Instead they should have asked about him nothing, if they
weren't going to break software license doing their WinGet. It was withing
their right to copy it.

Worse thing is to raise false hopes and false expectations. They will surely
doom any relationship, regardless if it's about product sales or personal.

------
wayneftw
Nobody in any of these threads has pointed out an original idea that AppGet
implemented.

Looking at the list of features Keivan he was credited for, I see nothing
original.

Microsoft's project is written in C++, Keivans in C#. Nothing was copied.

Nice witch hunt HN.

~~~
tech-historian
Seems like you've captured the prevailing mindset at Microsoft that allowed
this to happen in the first place. You'd be a good candidate to work there. Do
you currently?

~~~
wayneftw
> Seems like you've captured the prevailing mindset at Microsoft that allowed
> this to happen in the first place.

What's "this"? I haven't seen evidence of anything that's immoral or unethical
here.

Care to give a rebuttal that isn't just more of the same rhetoric??

> You'd be a good candidate to work there. Do you currently?

Insinuations of shilling are such a chicken shit argument. They're also
against the forum rules. Stop doing that.

------
aasasd
Marketing-speak is pretty strong with this product manager.

